# Tegu Shaking Head



## Gx3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey I noticed today when I was feeding my tegu he kind of shook him head, I'm not sure if it would be considered a twitch or not but I was just wondering if this is anything to be concerned about. I have been feeding him a varied diet of f/t fuzzies, ground lean turkey, liver, and eggs. I also have used a zoomed vitamin power (no d3) and cod liver oil every few days.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Sep 2, 2008)

I assume it's normal, 'cause my baby always shaked his head and kind of rubs his mouth on things after he swallows food.


----------



## Gx3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea mine always wipes his mouth and stuff, but I haven't really noticed him shaking his head until very recently.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2008)

Tegus shake their head to rip food apart, and also sometimes if they have something in their mouth they do not want to swallow.


----------

